# Topics > Multi-systems >  ARC, multi-robot intelligence system, Naver Labs Corp., Gyeonggi-do, Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Naver Labs Corp.

----------


## Airicist

Multi-Robot Intelligence System, ARC

Nov 24, 2020




> ARC, a Multi-Robot Intelligence System based on NAVER CLOUD and 5G
> 
> ARC, short for “AI, Robot, Cloud,” includes the latest algorithms and high precision data required for human-robot coexistence. Now with ultra-low latency networks, many robots can simultaneously become smarter, just by connecting to ARC. “ARC Eye” serves as the eyes for all robots, accurately determining the current location and route even indoors where there is no GPS access. “ARC Brain” is the computing system shared simultaneously by all robots, which plans and processes movement, localization, and task performance for the robot. Furthermore, ARC understands and manages all online/offline environments between robots and humans by  connecting with space and service infrastructure for robots in real time. ARC is the most innovative system that will lead the popularization of service robots.

----------


## Airicist

"ARC, Multi-Robot Intelligence System"
Introducing ARC, NAVER LABS’ advanced multi-robot intelligence system.

November 25, 2020

----------

